# What trolling motor setup on a pontoon???Problem solved!



## longbowdave1 (Apr 22, 2018)

We may put one on the 20 foot pontoon, What is your idea of a good set up. All new to the pontoon boat scene. Pictures of your rig would be great.


----------



## 660griz (Apr 25, 2018)

We had a lake near our house where gas engines were not allowed. They used dual trolling motors. 
Is this for primary propulsion or just 'trolling'?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 25, 2018)

Griz, It's just going to be used to putt around while in a fishing spot. I'd like to stick with a 12 volt system. Maybe mount the trolling battery up front.


----------



## tdw3684 (May 6, 2018)

I have a Minn Kota 68lb Pontoon bow mount tm and it has been a real good performer for me.  I bought the extra module that allows me to use a remote control with it which is great.  It comes with a mounting bracket that allows it to detach.  I bought an extra bracket and put it on my 17 foot jon boat so it serves double duty.


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 8, 2018)

tdw3684 said:


> I have a Minn Kota 68lb Pontoon bow mount tm and it has been a real good performer for me.  I bought the extra module that allows me to use a remote control with it which is great.  It comes with a mounting bracket that allows it to detach.  I bought an extra bracket and put it on my 17 foot jon boat so it serves double duty.



Thanks for the input. I'll look at that one. Was wondering how well a hand control bow mount would work? Anyone ever use one???


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 30, 2018)

I went ahead and installed a trolling motor. I had seen a gadget a guy in Florida sells called, "Troll Mayte". It allows you to run a transom mounted motor via a hatch in the floor of the pontoon, and completely remove it when your not trolling and maybe just pleasure"tooning".

 It seemed like a great idea, but too much money for me for a plastic version, didn't know if it would hold up to abuse or use so I built my own version.

 I used a 14 x 14" metal access door for the hatch, and cut in a 2" wide slot, and and some rubber roofing material for a boot around trolling motor. The frame is treated 2x4's. The hinged bracket is also treated 2 x4's and a highly modified hockey puck for a rubber bushing that clamps on the motor shaft. Yeah.... I said a hockey puck, only a buck fifty and sturdy solid rubber. I put the puck in a vice, and cut the outside down to 2 1/2" using a hole saw. Next, I used a second hole saw to cut the center down to 1 1/8",(the diameter of the shaft).

 There was two times during the build I was a little queasy in the knees, once when I sawed a hole in the floor of my boat(just seems wrong!), and the other when I opened the box to a brand new trolling motor and sawed off the transom mount bracket. Lol.

 I mounted a Rubbermaid box to the floor, with a battery box inside to conceal and secure the battery. Figured I might as well make a little padded seat for the top of the box while i was at it.

 First try went well, and worked well, except the high torque of the motor was kicking the head back on speeds 4 and 5. Looked like my brother was wrestling a gator while he was fighting to control the motor.Just added some kick back plates to tame the torque before the next outing and we were in business.

 The motor is a Minn Kota C2 Endura 12 volt 50# thrust with a 42" shaft. More than enough power to move the pontoon nicely. Turned the "toon" into a stealth fishing machine. We even caught some nice Gills and Bass sneaking around with the red neck trolling contraption.


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 30, 2018)

Some action photos and a few of the gills.


----------

